# prayer shawl loom knitting pattern



## ma2ska

while looking for a new prayer shawl pattern I happened across this one, done on a loom, and thought I'd pass it along:

http://www.shawlministry.com/tip_pages/loom_instructions.htm


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you! I ant to start mine right now!


----------



## Aunt Nay

I like it! Thank you.


----------



## ruth Roxanne

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ladyjayne

That's great! We need more patterns. Thanks, Jayne (ladyjayne)


----------



## lvsroses

I have just wound my loom and do not understand what is meant by "flat knit " stitch. Is this the E wrap or other knit stitch. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Moon Loomer

lvsroses said:


> I have just wound my loom and do not understand what is meant by "flat knit " stitch. Is this the E wrap or other knit stitch. Thanks for any help.


Hi, There are 3 knit stitches on a knitting loom: 1) Flat stitch AKA flat knit, lay working yarn across peg above the loop(s) on that peg, lift the existing loop(s) over the working yarn and drop on the inside of the loom. 2) Knit stitch the opposite of a purl stitch, ie. Lay working yarn across peg above the loop(s) on that peg, use loom tool and reach up from below the existing loop(s) grab the working yarn and pull down forming a loop, pinch that loop with the thumb and fore finger of the left hand and with the loom tool in the right hand lift the existing loop(s) off the peg and put it down on the inside of the loom and put the pinched loop on the now empty peg, knit stitch completed. 3) E wrap stitch is wrapping the peg completely around so looking down on the top of the peg the wrap looks like a cursive "e" with the yarn crossing itself on the inside of the peg (loom), (the 1st wrap on a peg is a "e-wrap cast on") subsequent wraps are known as "e-wraps" are placed above the existing loop(s) on that peg and the existing loop(s) are lifted over the top wrap(s) and dropped to the inside of the peg (loom). Note: the inside of a peg (loom) is the side of the Peg (loom) that is away from the knitter. Further the "e" wrap stitch can be "stacked" so the knitter can do some interesting stitches some are listed here: 1 over 1 (standard), 1 over 2, 2 over 1, 2 over 2, 1 over 3 (wrap VERY loosely from here on), and - - - have fun. The "rib" stitches (k1, p1 or k2, p2 or any mix) look quite different if the "k" is a flat, knit, or an e - wrap! I did a ribbed hat using the different "k's", it was liked! I created a monster!! Moon Loomer PS If you use a single rake loom you can knit as stick (not in the round) knitter by turning the rake and knitting on the "wrong" side. Ho-Ho!!


----------



## Moon Loomer

You can find all of the above in Isela Phelps book "Loom Knitting Primer". Moon Loomer


----------



## lvsroses

Thank you so much. It has helped a lot. :-D


----------



## brendalee62

I would love to see a picture of one that is completed


----------



## SLouie76

ma2ska said:


> while looking for a new prayer shawl pattern I happened across this one, done on a loom, and thought I'd pass it along:
> 
> http://www.shawlministry.com/tip_pages/loom_instructions.htm


Thank you. I used http://www.printfriendly.com/ to save this as a pdf file and will give this a try later this spring when I have less to do in school.


----------



## carolyn4

thank you So Much for this. Will start on this VERY SOON,
:-D


----------



## Loomahat

lvsroses said:


> I have just wound my loom and do not understand what is meant by "flat knit " stitch. Is this the E wrap or other knit stitch. Thanks for any help.


Here is a video of all 4 versions: True, Flat, E and U


----------



## patricia wojcik

The E wrap stitch, flat stitch and u wrap stitch are all knit stitches on the loom. 
However the working yarn is used differently to make them. The tightness of the stitch also is affected. because less thread is used in making the new stitch. 
On the flat stitch the working yarn is held lightly behind the peg and the stitch on the peg is flipped over the working yarn to make the new stitch. 
The U stitch makes a u shape around the peg in a half-u shape and then the stitch on the peg is flipped over the thread.
The e-wrap stitch makes an e and completely surrounds the peg- be sure your cross is in the centre of the loom in front of the peg. Flip the stitch on the peg to make the new stitch.
I hope this has helped.


----------



## Moon Loomer

patricia wojcik said:


> The E wrap stitch, flat stitch and u wrap stitch are all knit stitches on the loom.
> However the working yarn is used differently to make them. The tightness of the stitch also is affected. because less thread is used in making the new stitch.
> On the flat stitch the working yarn is held lightly behind the peg and the stitch on the peg is flipped over the working yarn to make the new stitch.
> The U stitch makes a u shape around the peg in a half-u shape and then the stitch on the peg is flipped over the thread.
> The e-wrap stitch makes an e and completely surrounds the peg- be sure your cross is in the centre of the loom in front of the peg. Flip the stitch on the peg to make the new stitch.
> I hope this has helped.


 I find to get any functionally from the "u" or flat stitches they physically are the same. Stint on the yarn used with these stitches and you can have loops on the loom pegs that can not be safely knitted. A friend likes to knit tight with the flat stitch. If there is a future ownership of a ranch I'll suggest it be called the "Broken Peg", ho ho. On the peg addressed to knit, the front of the peg is the side of the peg that faces the knitter, out from the rim of the loom, and often having a groove. The back of the addressed peg faces away from the knitter and faces into the center of the loom. Moon Loomer


----------



## patricia wojcik

Thank you for the information about directionality of the pegs. Most of what I learned has been from private research. I am really trying to learn all I can about looming.


----------



## Moon Loomer

patricia wojcik said:


> Thank you for the information about directionality of the pegs. Most of what I learned has been from private research. I am really trying to learn all I can about looming.


There are two books that I have found that will give you a good loom knitting foundation; "Loom Knitting Premier" by Isla Phillips and "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting" by Kathy Norris. Enjoy, Moon Loomer


----------

